# Surgery Scheduled



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

The surgeon's office called this morning and my surgery is scheduled for 08/15. He's doing a TT with a removal of a bad parathyroid. I'll be staying the night - to make sure that my calcium level doesn't bottom out. I have a follow up with my endo about a month later.

He says that I should be out of work for a week or two week. I'm kind of leaning toward two weeks. He's going to start me out on synthroid (125 mg) - endo may need to adjust later.

How long before you're strong enough to make it through a full day? I work 10 hour days and its a 45 minute drive each way. I wanted to wait for the medicine to get in my system as well - didn't want to have a mental meltdown at work.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi! Congrats on the scheduled surgery! Hopefully it will get you feeling better soon! I had a TT 6 weeks ago for Graves Disease. I would say take 2 weeks off. I remember feeling like I turned a corner on feeling better around day 6 after surgery. My voice was tired and weak for about 3 weeks; it is pretty much back to normal now, although my singing voice isn't quite what it was.

I started on 100 mcg of Synthroid on day 2 after surgery. My 6 week labs showed my TSH at 6.15 (even though my free T4 & T3 were in range) so, I was upped to 112 mcg. which I started yesterday. Yesterday and today I actually feel better than I have been feeling for the last 6 weeks! My headaches and sleeping have gotten somewhat better, so I think we're on track. I get my labs done in another 6 weeks to see how the dose is doing. I'm hoping it will be the right amount.

Post surgery, I took Tums (1000 mg) 4 times daily for a week, 3 times daily the 2nd week, and twice daily the 3rd week. Although since you're having a parathyroid removed, I'm guessing you'll be on a calcium supplement regularly? I don't know- just a thought. My surgeon told me the parathyroid get inflamed after surgery, so that is why the Tums for 3 weeks. I just took Advil for pain- didn't need the vicodin at all. I was actually able to swallow the pills too after surgery, although it took some coordination with the water (almost choked on my first few sips after surgery!) So, take your time drinking and swallowing for the first day or 2!

Good luck!

Alexis


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it depends on what kind of work you do. I would suggest two weeks, but if you are short on PTO and have a job that is not physically demanding, you could go back on a week.

I never took naps...just went to bed early and laid low. And I needed RAI, so I wasn't started on meds.


----------

